# Out of area warranty coverage



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

How does this work?
I purchased a bumper pull from RV Outlet in Georgetown TX in March of last year. We put it in park in Aransas Pass and plan on leaving it there indefinitely. This past weekend's trip down and the slide won't open.
Checked the basics - battery is good, there is power to the switch, new switch did not fix problem. I stopped here.
When I call RV Outlet, what are they going to say about an offsite repair?
Are they going to expect me to bring it to them?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would call the manufacture first. They would be the ones to authorize a warranty repair from someone other than your dealer. I did it with our 5th wheel while it was still under warranty. We were 1k miles away from the selling dealer and the manufacture covered the warranty work at another dealer. RV Outlet is probably going to tell you to bring it back to them for the repair.


----------

